# Ten for D-backs



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Rougr for fast service!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool. Is that snake skin or a print?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Cool. Is that snake skin or a print?


It's an ink transfer film.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I love his slingshots as well, and that snake makes it look mean.

10 for Wingshooter

LGD


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

whered everyone getting fireants from ??? I WANT 1 lol


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Roger aka Wingshooter at http://www.footbridge.org/


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

At first, I did not know Roger making this slingshot until my friend who told me he saw a nice catty in youtube and want me help him get one.

he end up odered one D-backs camo and one skull camo.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wingshooter makes great slingshots and is very inventive. Great looking one! -- Tex


----------

